# Comments made in the year 1955!



## Ken N Tx (Jan 21, 2015)

*
    'I'll          tell you one thing, if things keep going the way they are, it's going to          be impossible to buy a week's groceries for          $10.00.
**
    'Have          you seen the new cars coming out next year? It won't be long before $1,          000.00 will only buy a used one.
**
    'If          cigarettes keep going up in price, I'm going to quit. 20 cents a pack is          ridiculous.
**
    'Did          you hear the post office is thinking about charging 7 cents just to mail          a letter
**
    'If          they raise the minimum wage to $1.00, nobody will be able to hire          outside help at the store.
**
    'When          I first started driving, who would have thought gas would someday cost          25 cents a gallon. Guess we'd be better off leaving the car in the          garage.
**
    'I'm          afraid to send my kids to the movies any more Ever since they let Clark          Gable get by with saying DAMN in GONE WITH THE WIND, it seems every new          movie has either HELL or DAMN in it.
**
    'I          read the other day where some scientist thinks it's possible to put a          man on the moon by the end of the century... They even have some fellows          they call astronauts preparing for it down in Texas          .
**
    'Did          you see where some baseball player just signed a contract for $50,000 a          year just to play ball? It wouldn't surprise me if someday they'll be          making more than the President.
**
    'I          never thought I'd see the day all our kitchen appliances would be          electric. They are even making electric typewriters          now.
**
    'It's          too bad things are so tough nowadays. I see where a few married women          are having to work to make ends meet.
**
    'It          won't be long before young couples are going to have to hire someone to          watch their kids so they can both work.
**
    'I'm          afraid the Volkswagen car is going to open the door to a whole lot of          foreign business.
**
    'Thank          goodness I won't live to see the day when the Government takes half our          income in taxes. I sometimes wonder if we are electing the best people          to government.
**
    'The          drive-in restaurant is convenient in nice weather, but I seriously doubt          they will ever catch on.
**
    'There          is no sense going **on          short trips **anymore          for a weekend, it costs nearly $2.00 a night to stay in a          hotel.
**
    'No          one can afford to be sick anymore, at $15.00 a day in the hospital, it's          too rich for my blood.'
**
    'If          they think I'll pay 30 cents for a hair cut, forget          it.'*


----------



## Pappy (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes, that's pretty much what we were saying back then. I was 17 in 55 and I said some of these things. Gas, 25 cents a gallon. No way and then the gas wars would start. Each station would try to lower their prices more than the next guy.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 21, 2015)




----------

